# Getting a FM3 or FM2



## mmcguire2020 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm moving to Mexico soon, my situation is different than others. I'm a US citizen and want to move to Mexico well Tijuana to be with my elderly grandmother. She is a Mexican citizen born in Mexico and my mom is also a Mexican citizen she was born in San Diego but has a registered Mexican birth record too. So I was wonder would it be easier to have them sponsor me for a FM3 or apply on my own? I meet all the requirements I'm not retirement age, do I need to be retired? I'm only 21 and have a good job in San Diego and plan to keep it. Let me know what step I should take, if I have Mexican family do I still need to live in Mexico for a certain amount of time for a FM2 or can I get it right away...? Thank you,


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I think it is Mexican immigration who can best let you know what your options are and what step would be best for you to take. 

An FM2 immediately is possible—it's what I had—but my situation was different than yours.


----------



## mmcguire2020 (Oct 6, 2009)

maesonna said:


> I think it is Mexican immigration who can best let you know what your options are and what step would be best for you to take.
> 
> An FM2 immediately is possible—it's what I had—but my situation was different than yours.




Thank you,


I found their website


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is an FM3 category for "Dependiente Economico de Mexicano", and also an "Inmigrante Familiar" for an FM2. The latter seems to fit your requirements best. Then, after two years, you can become naturalized and enjoy dual citizenship. For that, you will need your mother's/grandmother's credentials from 'Registro Civil'.


----------



## mmcguire2020 (Oct 6, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> There is an FM3 category for "Dependiente Economico de Mexicano", and also an "Inmigrante Familiar" for an FM2. The latter seems to fit your requirements best. Then, after two years, you can become naturalized and enjoy dual citizenship. For that, you will need your mother's/grandmother's credentials from 'Registro Civil'.


Thank you,


----------

